# Transport plea



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please can anybody help with transport or some of the way from yorkshire to northampton. 
We have a 5 month old unneutered tabby girl who is going to be put back on the streets. Thankyou.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Just emailed the lady who owns her and now awaiting a reply!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope we have got her in time, how anybody can put an unneutered female at 5 months old on the street i never know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I hope we have got her in time, how anybody can put an unneutered female at 5 months old on the street i never know.


I know, it's barmy isn't it. Fingers crossed I get a reply that says she's still available, Can't be doing with more kittens!!
Just to add too, she is in Leeds, West Yorkshire if anybody is nearby


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

If we cant sort transport out as its a long way for most people i will pay a pet courier.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> If we cant sort transport out as its a long way for most people i will pay a pet courier.


You're doing a grand job CC, well done!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Arrh wish i could help im not that far from leeds but dont drive..Could you pm the dogs mother..the mod think she is near that way on and has helped with transport for small furries before.Sorry TDM for volenteering you..

Seriously though the worst youl get is a no,worth a try.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

OK GUYS:

Just received an email, she IS still available and needs collecting ASAP.
So now this IS a rescue case, can anybody help ASAP please.

Thanks all X


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

TheCatSlave said:


> OK GUYS:
> 
> Just received an email, she IS still available and needs collecting ASAP.
> So now this IS a rescue case, can anybody help ASAP please.
> ...


if i was anywhere near you i would fetch her. really sorry i cannot help. i'm sure someone will be along soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

cats galore said:


> if i was anywhere near you i would fetch her. really sorry i cannot help. i'm sure someone will be along soon


No problem honey, thanks for showing interest. I'm sure we'll be able to sort something out! X


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Also wish I could help but nowhere near x


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Also wish I could help but nowhere near x


No problem, thanks for showing interest hun! x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone tried TDM yet? No cheek no chance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Anyone tried TDM yet? No cheek no chance.


Will ask her now, thanks! x


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

Unfortunately TDM cannot help us out, so we're needing someone to collect form Leeds, West Yorkshire. 

We can set up a relay but we need someone to start us off, any offers please guys? X


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope it all works for the poor little cat. sadly can't help as in the Southwest


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hiya...it may not be of any help...but I am probably going up north in the next couple of weeks. I can bring kitty down southwards...we are in Essex...and drop off along the way if someone can help get kitty across to Northampton...or can foster till she can be couriered. I am sorry if this is no help but though I would offer...


----------



## hobo (Oct 14, 2012)

If its any help we could certainly collect her from leeds on monday as thats not so far from york,but certainly couldnt get to northampton as my partner coming off nights.We could take her to skipton no problem unless ive misunderstood that youre there cos its silly O'clock! or somewhere within say for example 40 miles of the place in leeds.I hope even if this is not useful that everything goes well for the little girl.x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I Live in Leicester. If she can get to me then I will take her to Northants!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Transport is now needed from Hobo in leeds? to jill3 in Leicester then we have saved another kitten from being put on the street.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I can do it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Just seen, Thanks Ang2, can you pm me? x


----------



## hobo (Oct 14, 2012)

So if me and andrew pick up from owner in leeds we could certainly take her at least a good few miles to the person who is doing the next leg to make it easier on the driving for the next person.You wont believe how dim i am this morning i cant remember how to go about pming someone on forum as wanted to leave my details and also find out what the plan is,no didnt have a wild night out was trying to calm our new boy when he was desp to get in the r'coonies enclosure just about all night,keep forgetting his enclosure was next door to them at his breeders home and he wanted a neighbourly visit! Looking forward to seeing the little girl on her way to a better life.Please pm me so can arrange what youd like us to do x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

hobo said:


> So if me and andrew pick up from owner in leeds we could certainly take her at least a good few miles to the person who is doing the next leg to make it easier on the driving for the next person.You wont believe how dim i am this morning i cant remember how to go about pming someone on forum as wanted to leave my details and also find out what the plan is,no didnt have a wild night out was trying to calm our new boy when he was desp to get in the r'coonies enclosure just about all night,keep forgetting his enclosure was next door to them at his breeders home and he wanted a neighbourly visit! Looking forward to seeing the little girl on her way to a better life.Please pm me so can arrange what youd like us to do x


Ang is picking up from Leeds, hopefully tomorrow. Can you possibly help with the relay in getting her down to Northampton?x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Ang, I can meet you halfway if easier?


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Ok, Im in Manchester. So can Hobo bring to Manchester and meet me. and I can go on towards Northampton?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

SORRY EVERYONE:

Unfortunately kitten has been given to somebody else. Thank you for everyone involved, shame we couldn't reach her in time</3


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

let's hope she went to someone who will get her neutered and look after her

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

Shadow And Lightning said:


> let's hope she went to someone who will get her neutered and look after her
> 
> _Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


Fingers crossed


----------



## hobo (Oct 14, 2012)

TheCatSlave said:


> Just seen, Thanks Ang2, can you pm me? x


hi did u get my messages if not please pm then can send straight back x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2013)

hobo said:


> hi did u get my messages if not please pm then can send straight back x


Yeah hun I received it, I can try and see if there's any chance she can keep kitten for us?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont believe this...... we have secured a place in a rescue ( thankyou caninoanimalrescue for your very kind offer)...we have sorted transport which did take most of the day .............then this. 
Whats more annoying is i think Caninoanimalrescue actually had a wonderful home lined up for her after neutering.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Very worrying that this kitten has been passed on to an unknown home and will probably be expecting its first litter very soon.


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Only just seen this! What a shame, I really hope she's gone to someone who is responsible


----------

